# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  hợp tác sản xuất cơ khí

## hungthinh.mech

Xưởng cơ khí chính xác hùng thịnh chuyên nhận:
- thiết kế chế tạo máy,dây chuyền tích hợp tự động hoá.
-Gia công đồ gá,khuôn mẩu,chi tiết máy vv..
Quý khách có nhu cầu xin liên hệ:
Xưởng có khí chính xác Hùng Thịnh Đường xuân Phương-P.Phương Canh-Q.Nam Từ Liêm-TP.Hà Nội
(Gần khu Công nghiệp vừa và nhỏ Từ Liêm)
Mr:Trinh SĐT:096.689.965.    Gmail:hungthinh.mech@gmail.com
Hân hạnh được phục vụ!

----------

